# Old vs New Pokemon: Ampharos vs Eelektross



## AngryBadger (Nov 13, 2011)

vs


(ignoring the Electi-line) I find these two 3 chain mono-electric similar. So:

Which Poke has the cuter prevo?

Which design looks cooler?

Which pokemon is more useful?

In an actual battle who would win?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 13, 2011)

How are they alike?

Is it stats or movepool?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 13, 2011)

I love Flaaffy. pek

My choice has been made.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 13, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> How are they alike?
> 
> Is it stats or movepool?



There both 3-stage mono electric types. I dunno, I just wanted to pit an old against new pokemon right now


----------



## Dorzium (Nov 13, 2011)

Eelektross pretty much is better than Ampharos in all categories.

From the choices provided, the only thing Ampharos has over Eelektross is that Flaffy is cuter. However if it was going by their first stages, I think Tynamo is cuter than Mareep.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 13, 2011)

A fish and a naked sheep. How are they similar? 

Anyway, never been a big fan of Ampharos. It's Eelektross for me.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> A fish and a naked sheep. How are they similar?
> 
> Anyway, never been a big fan of Ampharos. It's Eelektross for me.



The correct term is lamprey actually, but Im not one to correct


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 13, 2011)

All right then...

*Which Poke has the cuter prevo?*
I like Mareep.

*Which design looks cooler?*
Ampharos is kind of a wasted concept being a sheep and all. While the eel line progresses more smoothly.

*Which pokemon is more useful?*
I've recently used both the last time I've played W & HG. They more or less perform the same, but tynamo evolves way too late and was useless in battle by itself.

*In an actual battle who would win?*
Probably Eelektross


----------



## mhasemore (Nov 14, 2011)

Which Poke has the cuter prevo?
Ampharos.
Which design looks cooler?
Eelektross
Which pokemon is more useful?
Hard to say, but due to my preference for special electric moves, I'd go with Ampharos, since it's better with special attacks, but they're about equal depending on their movepools. For the story's sake, Ampharos is slightly more useful since it can evolve earlier.
In an actual battle who would win?
Whoever can use earthquake.


----------



## Primavera (Nov 15, 2011)

Ampharos. It's the better-looking of the two, in my opinion. Also, it has a good movepool and evolves earlier. Elektross would win in a battle, however, since it can learn Earthquake.


----------



## Psych (Nov 16, 2011)

Ampharos for me. However unlike some of the other Gen 5 Designs (ugh Ice-cream cone)  Eelektross looks pretty quite decent.


----------



## TheTsukishima (Nov 16, 2011)

My vote goes to Ampharos just because it's always been one of my favorite designs.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 17, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> In an actual battle who would win?
> Whoever can use earthquake.



Elektross has levitate


----------



## Ansem1013 (Nov 17, 2011)

AngryBadger said:


> Which Poke has the cuter prevo?
> *Ampharos*
> Which design looks cooler?
> *Elektross*
> ...



despite my answers to the op's questions, I still vote Ampharos. Nostalgia>levitate


----------



## Basior (Nov 17, 2011)

IMO, Luxray shoul be added there, he's more similar to Ampharos.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 17, 2011)

Psych said:


> Ampharos for me. However unlike some of the other Gen 5 Designs (ugh Ice-cream cone)  Eelektross looks pretty quite decent.



Eelektross looks badass IMO. One of my favorite electric types.Plus his ingame sprite is lulzy. GF did that to troll people who didnt know its ability. But that doesnt mean I dislike Ampharos


----------



## mhasemore (Nov 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Elektross has levitate



 I can't believe I forgot that Elektross has no elemental weakness...


----------



## Bioness (Nov 19, 2011)

I really love them both, but I'd find Electross more useful and cooler overall.


----------



## lacey (Nov 21, 2011)

Ampharos all the way.


----------



## Eonflare (Nov 22, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> I can't believe I forgot that Elektross has no elemental weakness...



I think I even reminded you as well...


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Nov 22, 2011)

ampharos is one of my alltime favorite pokemon


----------



## Kiss (Jan 4, 2012)

Ampharos for me. I like it's design.


----------



## moomoosoup (Jan 13, 2012)

I loved my Eelektross. I wasn't a huge fan of Gen 5 but he was one of the ones that I really did like.


----------



## Soul King (Jan 14, 2012)

*Which Poke has the cuter prevo?*

Tynamo < Mareep

Eelektrik < Flaffy

*Which design looks cooler?*

Eelektross's design is _cooler_, but I like Ampharos's better.

*Which pokemon is more useful?*

Ampharos.

*In an actual battle who would win?*

Eelektross


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 14, 2012)

Eelektross. I picked him for my Gen V team for a reason. Love that Levitate. Mmmmmm.

This is the set it had/planned since its start as a Tynamo. Because of it, it never needed help. It always dominated and was reliable in all gym battles even with a level disadvantage, though all my Pokes solo'd the gym leaders.

Careful
@ Leftovers
40 HP / 136 Atk / 80 Def / 252 SpD
~Coil
~Dragon Tail
~Spark
~Rest


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 14, 2012)

*Which Poke has the cuter prevo?*

Mareep and Flaafy, if all we're looking at is "cute."

*Which design looks cooler?*

I'm fonder of Ampharos (it's so simple, it's sublime), but Eelektorss's screams "badass."

*Which pokemon is more useful?*

Eelektross. Better HM coverage and Levitate says "fuck you" to Ground weakness. 

*In an actual battle who would win?*

Defenses are about even with each other, with Ampharos sporting better S. Atk and Eelektross rocking stronger Attack. Ampharos is a little faster, though, so I'd give the nod to Ampharos.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 28, 2012)

eelektross is a fucking alien no competition


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2012)

Eelektross he just a bad ass pokemon.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 1, 2012)

Eelektross would earthquake Ampharos for super effective damage will Eelektross has no weaknesses. 

I'd say Eelektross all day

//Competitive battler


----------

